# Three basses and no amp is getting a bit silly. (help?)



## Bigfan (Jul 26, 2012)

Guys, I need a new bass amp. Help me out here, as I know jack shit about them.

Basically, I need a versatile, clear and punchy allrounder, although I'll mostly be using it clean (or clean-ish), ofter with some delays and such in front.
My main bass is a fiver tuned to G#, so the capability to handle (really) low frequencies is important. I want at least some fundamental in there.
And also, I want all that for under 1000$ (My budget is higher, but gear prices in Norway are pretty high).

Also, I tried finding used Ampegs. None around, amazingly.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 26, 2012)

I think that Razzy's bassist is using a Line 6 Lowdown to play in F and he said that this amp could reproduce pretty well those low notes, but I can't speak from experience.

I'm personally using a Tech21 Sans Amp preamp and it sounds very nice in B, maybe you could check that out, combined with a powerful power amp, its a deadly combo.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jul 26, 2012)

I recommend what I use to everyone: a Line 6 Lowdown HD400. I turn down to G# sometimes as well, and it reproduces those low notes pretty well.


----------



## carcass (Jul 26, 2012)

I recommended this in another threat, very nice pedal is Behringer BDI21, it is clone of Sansamp BDDI, really almost identically sounding. just my two cents


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 26, 2012)

Is your budget $1000 for amp and cab, or just amp?


----------



## Bigfan (Jul 26, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> Is your budget $1000 for amp and cab, or just amp?



I'd like to stay under 1k total. I can live with a combo as well if it sounds good. It'll mostly stay at home, so I won't need a 4x15 or and 8x10. Small venues could be handled by a smaller amp as well, I'd think?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm not sure what pricing is like in the EU, but the TC Electronic BG250 115 combo is a solid home-to-small gig amp, and anything really big is going to have PA support anyway. The TC Electronic BG500 combos are great too if you need more power. I started out gigging with a Line 6 LD300 1x15 combo for about a year and it served me well too, thanks to a great DI and PA support (plus enough volume to fill a stage or small room.)

Other great possibilities include the Gallien-Krueger MB210 (which can add a 210MB extension cab) or an MB212 (which can't).

If you want some dirt/grit/additional tone shaping, add a Tech 21 VT Bass or BDDI in front and you've got some great tonal options.


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Jul 26, 2012)

I say get a good combo and a Programmable Tech 21 BDDI


----------



## dax21 (Jul 26, 2012)

For that kind of low tuning you will want to avoid bigger drivers, I would go with 4x10 myself. 10"s are fast, snappy and responsive which is crucial for G#.
Don't know what kind of gigs will you be playing, but if you are going to have PA support you will probably be able to work with a 2x10 or 2x12" too, if 4x10 is too big/expensive for your needs.
I know that those Line6 lowdown amps are tempting given how relatively cheap they are and with all those onboard amp modelers, but I would personally avoid them. I've read numerous times on Talkbass from people who had issues with those amps working/being in areas with low temperatures like garages/storage rooms etc. They do sound really good, at least to my ears, but reliability is not something you want to screw around with.
I would check for used Gallien Krueger heads. 700RB is bit under 600$ new, so even if you go with a new head, you still have 400$ to find a nice cab. Also look into Peavey stuff, their Tour series is affordable, sounds good and is reliable.
For cabs, again look for GK stuff if you can fit it into your budget. Hartke might be good too, their cabs are accented a bit more in the high end which might work in your favor with clarity that is necessary with those low tunings. Eden also has some nice stuff that is not too expensive.
For dirt, I would rather go with Tech 21 VT bass than Bass driver, but that's just me, BDDI sounds too scooped for my taste.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Jul 26, 2012)

See if you can find a used Mesa Carbine. Those heads have insane muscle, very cool grind and are designed for modern applications.

I am not crazy about Ampeg for present day aggressive stuff but they are good for E tuned and classic tones. Too much booty in the lows/low mids, not enough immediacy in the upper mids where presence/cut is. A lot of their SS heads have high power ratings but don't deliver (SVT 3, SVT 4 in particular). If you have to go Ampeg, add a Sansamp.

As for cab... go used also. You can find deals on stuff that isnt super trendy right now but is still quality (Ampeg, SWR, Eden) and trade/upgrade until you find your perfect match.


----------



## ericsleepless (Jul 27, 2012)

My setup consists of an Acoustic B600H Head (which is loud a all hell) on top of a GK GLX410. Has a crisp output. But the secret ingredient is definitely the Sansamp RBI in front of it all. Get the most sound from that thing and toy with the gain on your amp and use your volume sparingly. 

Sansampamp RBI was $200
Head and Cab I traded a PRS SE Custom 22 for them both! ^_^


----------



## Iron Beard (Aug 2, 2012)

i would look into carvin. great amps for the money. i had the 1200 watt head and a 8x10 cab tuned to g and it sounded great.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 2, 2012)

New bass day bump 

Carvin amps are impossible to find used here, and importing one new would be crazy expensive. Anyone else willing to vouch for the TC-electronics BG500? I've found one used for around half of the new price.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 2, 2012)

Cant vouch for TC electronic (i was looking at them too though) but i ended up with a used Hartke 5500 after being in the same position as you - 2 basses, no amp. I love it. It never wants for more power, stays clean, and it does well in a band setting both with just my 1x15 running around 350 watts or when i add my 2x10 for 250 watts per cabinet. Plenty of power for the bass heavy scooped tone i prefer.

The ability to mix tube and SS preamp is really nice, but i find the tube side to be a bit noisy, at least when jamming around the house. Still, all in all, great amp, and it seems to built like a tank.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Aug 2, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> Anyone else willing to vouch for the TC-electronics BG500? I've found one used for around half of the new price.


Me. They sound great and for half the price new you cant beat that for the good quality their products are.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok, bump.

Does anyone have any experience with the Hartke HA3500 210 combo?


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Aug 7, 2012)

Ampeg PF500. Weighs only 15lbs, 500w @ 4ohms. Loud, cheap and sounds good


----------



## Scott Fernandez (Aug 7, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Me. They sound great and for half the price new you cant beat that for the good quality their products are.



I LOVE all the TC gear for playing in bands. It's light and it sounds great... Give it hell.
d-_-b


----------



## MetalGravy (Aug 7, 2012)

Not to thread-jack, but can you plug the Sans Amp BDDI directly into a cab?


----------



## cGoEcYk (Aug 8, 2012)

MetalGravy said:


> Not to thread-jack, but can you plug the Sans Amp BDDI directly into a cab?


Nah, you need some sort of power. Power amp, or plug into the Return of an FX loop on a normal head if you want BDDI-only tone. I've never liked the Sansamp BDDI solo (clinky/thin IMO) but I am sure a few people manage to work with it as an actual DI.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Aug 8, 2012)

cGoEcYk said:


> Nah, you need some sort of power. Power amp, or plug into the Return of an FX loop on a normal head if you want BDDI-only tone. I've never liked the Sansamp BDDI solo (clinky/thin IMO) but I am sure a few people manage to work with it as an actual DI.


Yea you can use a class d power amp or normal amp and hook up a pre-amp pedal to it. I just bought a VT Bass deluxe for this purpose.


----------



## Eric Christian (Aug 10, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> Guys, I need a new bass amp. Help me out here, as I know jack shit about them.
> 
> Basically, I need a versatile, clear and punchy allrounder, although I'll mostly be using it clean (or clean-ish), ofter with some delays and such in front.
> My main bass is a fiver tuned to G#, so the capability to handle (really) low frequencies is important. I want at least some fundamental in there.
> ...


 
Get a Gallien-Krueger. Seriously. 

Gallien-Krueger


----------



## Bevo (Aug 12, 2012)

What is your guitar rig?

If its a 100 Watt head get the SansAmp pre, a decent bass cab and use the power section of the guitar head till you can afford a high quality bass rig.
Get the cab in 8 ohm and when you get another bass cab get it also in 8 so you can run the bass amp a 4 ohms which will give you decent power.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 12, 2012)

Bevo said:


> What is your guitar rig?
> 
> If its a 100 Watt head get the SansAmp pre, a decent bass cab and use the power section of the guitar head till you can afford a high quality bass rig.
> Get the cab in 8 ohm and when you get another bass cab get it also in 8 so you can run the bass amp a 4 ohms which will give you decent power.



<- My rig is in my avatar


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 12, 2012)

The 5150 on the "clean" channel makes a solid bass amp. Some guys dig the 100W Marshalls too.

Get yourself a solid bass 4x10 (preferably sealed if you're using a tube amp) and you should be good to go.


----------



## T-e-r-r-y (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a GK 1001RB-II and a Markbass Little Mark III and I really love them both, but the GK is the bomb for your low-tuned stuff. The Markbass stuff is a bit more mid-focused.

Our bassist Matt got a TC electronic BG500 combo, and it is pretty much perfect for the metal stuff we're playing! (drop A chuggy metal stuff).
The compressor and "Tube Drive" work amazingly well together and the EQ is super sensitive (a good thing IMO).

I should mention that there was loads of shit being thrown at TC for lying about the power output specs of some of the heads. Long-story-short a bunch of internet users/gear owners got butthurt about it on talkbass.com

I think they're really, really good though.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 12, 2012)

Played one of these again today. Great-sounding amp, loud, versatile, and the TonePrint system is actually really useful. Especially since you can apparently update it from your Android phone; the guy at the store was doing that (your phone plays a coded tone into your bass pickup, which programs the Toneprint. Awesome!)

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/BG250


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting a BG500 now. Preferably the 210 version.

Thanks all


----------

